# my album



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

Chinese fancy pigeons,my Englishi so poor, so you can see my album. I will renew contiuous. http://www.pigeons.cn/ppxs)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You have some very interesting and beautiful pigeons. Can you tell us what the names of the breeds are?

Terry


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

I have to say, those are some nice birds, but... I kind of find the extremely short-faced birds a little repulsive.... Like their beak has been cut off, But i really do like the tufts that they have!
Nice birds!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

They are pretty. are they from the owl family.


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*不知道用中文你们理解么？*

鸽子的名字大多数是依据鸽子的颜色而来的，在中国，很多观赏鸽子的优劣主要是看鸽子嘴巴的长短和头型是否饱满圆润。


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*不知道用中文你们理解么？- Chinese do not know you understand*

I used the Google translate feature and came up with this:

鸽子的名字大多数是依据鸽子的颜色而来的，在中国，很多观赏鸽子的优劣主要是看鸽子嘴巴的长短和头型是否饱 满圆润。

Most of the pigeon name from the color of pigeons is based in China, Many ornamental pigeons and doves mouths depends mainly on the merits of whether keep full-length and head movements


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

*thank*

thanks TAWhatley ! 
谢谢您的翻译,有时间我会将中国一些鸽子展示给大家的.希望大家能喜欢!


----------

